# Craftsman 536.82226



## Tilldog40 (Mar 30, 2020)

My neighbor gave me this snowblower and I can’t find any info on it anywhere? Anybody know anything. Good?


----------



## Tilldog40 (Mar 30, 2020)

I found out is a Tecumseh H60-75343J. I got it going strong. Anybody know anything about these engines?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a similar engine on my signature machine. I've had virtually no trouble with it. Yeah you have to change the oil before you use it, then once a year. The machine is old iron, just about bullet proof. There might things that might need looking at, take off the bottom cover for a look around, chains, sprockets, rubber drive disc, and everything that moves. Other members will pick up where I left off with more better ideas.
Sid


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not familiar with that model, can you post a picture of it? Many times there actually can be more than one model number but actually the same or similar machine.


----------

